# Seriously ! Rose Parade and...(people PUSH the Amazon floats)



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

... your having your people PUSH the three part float. smh....

How much does one of those weight ?

Volunteers ? I got nothing then.


----------



## DeathByFlex (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

I just saw that - how appropriate for Amazon to exploit human labor - it looked like the Ben Hur movie with galley slaves rowing the boat. For a small carbon footprint, how about innovation or using solar /electric / batteries? Naw, just have some humans push it. Typical amazon.

Eight people per wheel will roll the three-part float for the duration of the 5.5 mile parade route. As the first float to be pushed for the entire parade and in keeping with this year's parade theme of "Making A Difference," _The Grand Tour'_s entry is making a difference with one of the smallest carbon footprints in the parade.















Also the prime now version of the live coverage apparently was some goofy thing. My wife couldn't stand it and turned it off. Fortunately we found coverage on another channel.


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

That was the first thing I noticed when I saw the Amazon Floats.

Jeff had his slaves working hard today...


----------



## ScubaMark (Oct 5, 2017)

Good fodder for NPR on Amazon Exploitation Of employees


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Slaves or volunteers?


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

What, no self-driving Google float??!! How disappointing!!


----------

